# Dinosaurs vs. Vampires



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

Which are more awesome?


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 5, 2010)

This guy solos. And anyone who says different is a member of the KKK.

And no, not the *K*ool* K*idz *K*lan. I know someone was thinking it.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> This guy solos. And anyone who says different is a member of the KKK.
> 
> And no, not the *K*ool* K*idz *K*lan. I know someone was thinking it.



And people actually think that Rosario+Vampire can beat Sharptooth...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2010)

vampire are pretty badass sometimes
But nothing compared to the humblest of God's creatures : the Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 5, 2010)

Arcueid can beat that guy 
However dinosaurs will win in the end
Godzilla Saurus solo


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 5, 2010)

Gon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>vampires


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Gon>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>vampires



what this guy said


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> vampire are pretty badass sometimes
> But nothing compared to the humblest of God's creatures : the Tyrannosaurus Rex



Anybody who disagrees with this deserves to get their eyeballs pecked out by a Pterodactyl.


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 5, 2010)

I disagree
As I've just said, Godzilla Saurus >> T-Rex


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 5, 2010)

Let's put it this way. How long have vampires been in fiction? A few centuries at most.

How long were the dinosaurs on Earth? Over 150 million.

The winner is clear.



sonic546 said:


> Anybody who disagrees with this deserves to get their eyeballs pecked out by a Pterodactyl.



Biology fail.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

I also happen to be a dino


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Let's put it this way. How long have vampires been in fiction? A few centuries at most.
> 
> How long were the dinosaurs on Earth? Over 150 million.
> 
> ...


Not if you are a creationist 

Not that anyone here is, at least not a  a young earther


----------



## Abigail (Aug 5, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I also happen to be a dino



So am I.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 5, 2010)

My mind has been far too polluted by shit vampires to take this topic seriously...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 5, 2010)

Abigail said:


> So am I.



dino fist bunp


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 5, 2010)

Greymon family, nuf said.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Let's put it this way. How long have vampires been in fiction? A few centuries at most.
> 
> How long were the dinosaurs on Earth? Over 150 million.
> 
> ...



Not according to the Twihards. No joke. One of these morons actually claimed that vampires caused the dinosaurs' extinction.

Crap. Forgot pterosaurs weren't dinosaurs.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 5, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Crap. Forgot pterosaurs weren't dinosaurs.



Don't worry, it's a mistake a lot of people make.

Like thinking Brontosaurus is an actual genus, for example.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

Raptor Jesus vs. Hellsing. How does this go?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 5, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Like thinking Brontosaurus is an actual genus, for example.


 thats a cardinal sin in my book 
I saw this one sticker collection called Dinosaur stickers that had a mammoth, a smilodon, a dimetridon, and a triceratops, and nothing else at all.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 5, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> thats a cardinal sin in my book
> I saw this one sticker collection called Dinosaur stickers that had a mammoth, a smilodon, a dimetridon, and a triceratops, and nothing else at all.



That's nothing. A picture of what the Cretaceous Period was supposed to look like had nothing but two Dimetrodons and a Stegosaurus. This was in a college textbook on evolution.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Raptor Jesus vs. Hellsing. How does this go?



Raptor Jesus lulz at Hellsings attempt to take down a deity. Also, Raptor Jesus and Jesus has saved the earth from the god that the sciencetologist's worship. Raptor Jesus lulz at the day when he would become extinct. Raptor Jesus has no sympathy for babies, as he held a live auction selling one. Healed the blind and sick with a mighty roar. Assuming it was low enough that the vibrations wouldn't kill them.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> That's nothing. A picture of what the Cretaceous Period was supposed to look like had nothing but two Dimetrodons and a Stegosaurus. This was in a college textbook on evolution.



Thats less factual than a Kent Hovind seminar.


----------



## Red (Aug 6, 2010)

You know what even more awesome? Dinosaurs flying jets.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Raptor Jesus lulz at Hellsings attempt to take down a deity. Also, Raptor Jesus and Jesus has saved the earth from the god that the sciencetologist's worship. Raptor Jesus lulz at the day when he would become extinct. Raptor Jesus has no sympathy for babies, as he held a live auction selling one. Healed the blind and sick with a mighty roar. Assuming it was low enough that the vibrations wouldn't kill them.



All Glory to Raptor Jesus! 

Edit: He went extinct for our sins!


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

Red said:


> You know what even more awesome? Dinosaurs flying jets.





Shit just got real.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 6, 2010)

Red said:


> You know what even more awesome? Dinosaurs flying jets.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

I concur. 





Monocle smile!


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Calvin and Hobbes FTW.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 6, 2010)

Indeed. So awesome.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

And people still think Rosario+Vampire would defeat the mighty T.rex. Such bullshit.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 6, 2010)

Obvious rapestomp thead is obvious. Vampires are nowhere near the level of win that dinosaurs exude.


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 6, 2010)

> And people still think Rosario+Vampire would defeat the mighty T.rex. Such bullshit.


Does R+V have any dinosaur?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Riverlia said:


> Does R+V have any dinosaur?



If you count 3 lizardmen and a wyvern as dinosaurs.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> And people still think Rosario+Vampire would defeat the mighty T.rex. Such bullshit.



They obviously have never met Raptor Jesus and Muhammad Rex.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> They obviously have never met Raptor Jesus and Muhammad Rex.



Raptor Jesus banishes Tsukune to Hell. He then sodomizes his harem for the lulz.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Raptor Jesus banishes Tsukune to Hell. He then sodomizes his harem for the lulz.



And they called Goku unfair in the battledome.



Take that ya pansy's!


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> /thread



Bet Slayer wouldn't do this to Charles.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> /thread



Godzilla says hi.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 6, 2010)

oMuerte said:


> Bet Slayer wouldn't do this to Charles.



Your right, He'd punt him to the next galaxy.



sonic546 said:


> Godzilla says hi.



And then Godzilla gets sent to the Backyard.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 6, 2010)

DINOSAUR SATAN.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> Your right, He'd punt him to the next galaxy.



Now that's just cheating.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 6, 2010)

Slayer would obviously join the dinosaurs, as they're cooler than his team.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 6, 2010)

Dinosaurs. 

Vampire's names have been tarnished, where as you can't ruin Dinosaurs.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Slayer would obviously join the dinosaurs, as they're cooler than his team.



I can so imagine Slayer riding a T-Rex while drinking blood, wine, or whatever he drinks.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Tyrannosaurs in F14s airstrike the enemy camp, allowing the ground troops to move in and finish off the survivors while simultaniously claiming their women.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 6, 2010)

There are vampires that are more awesome than any dinosaur (Dio Brando, Alucard, the vampires from Hungarian folklore, etc). However, there are more shit vampires (Twilight, too many others to name).

Dinosaurs are consistently awesome


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 6, 2010)

She solos


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Dio Brando ain't got shit on Ducky.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 6, 2010)

​
Dinossaurs FTW


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> And people actually think that Rosario+Vampire can beat Sharptooth...



*Sonic546*...those people are idiots 

Dinosaurs were awesome long before Vampires became cool.

Need proof?

Jurassic Park VS Twilight


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> /thread



The best ever.

Dandy Step.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 6, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *Sonic546*...those people are idiots
> 
> Dinosaurs were awesome long before Vampires became cool.
> 
> ...





Vampires were cool long before Twilight. Actually, they were cool UNTIL Twilight.


​


----------



## FireEel (Aug 6, 2010)

An undead riding a Tyrannosaurus Rex riding a giant shark with rockets firing a laser beam flying across a several hundred-metres wide whirlpool.

/thread


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 6, 2010)

What about vampire dinosaurs?

Also, appropriate picture for this thread:


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 6, 2010)

Neferata, progenitor of the Lahmian vampires in WHF.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> /thread


I was gonna  say touche, but hey....Slayer WOULD join dinosaurs.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 6, 2010)

Dinosaurs ftw.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> *Sonic546*...those people are idiots
> 
> Jurassic Park VS Twilight



Indeed. Moka can kick around a Cyclops all she wants, but she's not beating a fucking T.rex. Especially one on Sharptooth's level.

A single Compy solos the whole Twilight cast.


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Indeed. *Moka* can kick around a Cyclops all she wants, but she's not beating a fucking T.rex. Especially one on Sharptooth's level.
> 
> A single Compy solos the whole Twilight cast.



Moka, eh? Funnily enough, in my language "moka" means "failure"


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Moka, eh? Funnily enough, in my language "moka" means "failure"



Based on this, it is clear that the entire R+V verse gets vaporized by the sheer level of win the dinosaur side exudes.


----------



## oMuerte (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Based on this, it is clear that the entire R+V verse gets vaporized by the sheer level of win the dinosaur side exudes.



And if they wish to include deity's, the dino side has one of the most powerful deity's. Raptor Jesus.


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 6, 2010)

Dinosaurs.
They're made of win and awesomeness.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 6, 2010)

Moon Knight said:


> Dinosaurs.
> They're made of win and awesomeness.



Even Barney has some level of win. His little theme song was used to torture terrorists.  That has to count for something.


----------



## Choshino (Aug 6, 2010)

Dinosaurs have shows like, *Dinoriders*, *Dinosaucers* and Transformers have *Dinobots* hello?! Where there any _Vampirebots_? no there wasen't so the winner is as people before me has post Dinosaurs would beat the crap out of any Vampire.

Raptor Jesus and such are not the top thou, the leader is clear among dinosaurs it's obvious that the leader is Cosmic Trex

precognition

DD


----------



## hammer (Aug 6, 2010)

barney is a reality warper


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 6, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oifs6ulpd9A[/YOUTUBE]

The rest is silence.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Aug 6, 2010)

There is absolutely NOTHING on this planet, or in the imagination, cooler, more badass, awe insipring, and brimming with win than the almighty Dinosaurs. Fuck every vampire incarnation ever imagined. Nothing is better than dinosaurs. NOTHING!!!!!!!!

And ya know what? as far as I'm concerned, Sharp tooth should be considered an omnipotent here on these boards.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Aug 6, 2010)

What about dinosaurs converted by vampires...making vampiric dinosaurs?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 6, 2010)

T-Rex
nuff said


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 6, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Indeed. Moka can kick around a Cyclops all she wants, but she's not beating a fucking T.rex. Especially one on Sharptooth's level.
> 
> A single Compy solos the whole Twilight cast.





Chomper>Sharptooth by miles.


----------



## Dasra (Aug 6, 2010)

alien dinos

there from space


----------



## Arishem (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

Moka caves in their skulls with her kicks. 

Kain TK's their heads on backwards.

*The Sacred Ancestor* walks by and all the Dinosaurs die.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 7, 2010)

dinosaur, vampire sucks now    soo overated


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 7, 2010)

That book was the shiznet.


----------



## Kirra Biru (Aug 7, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> That book was the shiznet.



what book?


----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVJjPHZ4gd0[/YOUTUBE]

Americanized vampires suck. These guys? They dominate.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Aug 7, 2010)

but if you turn it into live show, it will be fucked up again


----------



## zenieth (Aug 7, 2010)

For me this pretty much is whether you prefer dio or diego.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 7, 2010)

zenieth said:


> For me this pretty much is whether you prefer dio or diego.



You know I just realized that.


----------



## C. Hook (Aug 7, 2010)

Raigen said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVJjPHZ4gd0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Americanized vampires *suck*. These guys? They dominate.



Well of course they do, they're vampires.


Also, Raigen, do you have any idea what the fuck you're talking about? 


Yes, we all know the sharks would win in the end.

Fucking sharks.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

Do you? And did you not know? Vampires don't suck-
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA5-wyKeKh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## death1217 (Aug 7, 2010)

okay seriously? If you guys stop acting like biased fanboys for one minute its obvious that vamps are fucking awesome  yea sure twilight caused a huge hit to their awesomeness but barney also sucks (and is purple) 
oh and ZA WARUDO! 
(also who the fuck in their right mind would say that moka loses to sharptooth?! seriously obd FUCK YOU!)


----------



## Judas (Aug 7, 2010)

What makes terrorist cry?



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKO_r76kfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 7, 2010)

Ninja T-Rex from the end of Jurassic Park solos.


----------



## RandomLurker (Aug 7, 2010)

Every vampire exept Dio Brando (and Alucard, but he's not as awesome) are crap.

And in Steel Ball Run, Dio is a dinosaur 
So, Steel Ball Run Dio solos both categories.


----------



## death1217 (Aug 7, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Every vampire exept Dio Brando (and Alucard, but he's not as awesome) are crap.
> 
> And in Steel Ball Run, Dio is a dinosaur
> So, Steel Ball Run Dio solos both categories.



bullshit D is awesome and then there's dracula the ultimate badass and just about any vampire that does not sparkle


----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

"D" makes the dinosaurs extinct, again, with a sword, and a bad-mouthed Left Hand.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 7, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Every vampire exept Dio Brando (and Alucard, but he's not as awesome) are crap.


The Nathrezim/Dreadlords from Warcraft are pretty cool as well. They're actually like the monsters vampires originally were




And then there's D


----------



## Stroev (Aug 7, 2010)

Dinosaurs.

Do Vampires have getter powers? I don't think so.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 7, 2010)

Myotismon is the picture of awesome.


----------



## hammer (Aug 7, 2010)

sharptooth only can die by water


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 7, 2010)

Kain joins the dinosaurs

Wargreymon proceeds to rape.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

General Gaskell makes WGM not exist.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Aug 7, 2010)

it's been _5 pages_, the vampires haven't had enough...? 

These guys solo Twilight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ErufN2Yp5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Aug 7, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Dinosaurs.
> 
> Vampire's names have been tarnished, where as you can't ruin Dinosaurs.





Dinosaurs have, in fact, already been ruined, if only this once.

There have been countless sucky vampires, however Twilight has nothing to do about vampires. A fairy by any other name would still suck as hard.

My vote,

Dinos>>>>>>>Vamps


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 7, 2010)

B.P. Richfield shows up and eats Edward Cullen.
Win for the dinosaurs.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 7, 2010)

No one cares about Twit vamps. They don't count.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Aug 7, 2010)

Twilight vampires aren't even vampires. They're fairies (scratch that. they're a disgrace to  too)


----------



## The777Man (Aug 7, 2010)

Depends on which vampires we're talking about. They range from GAR (Dio and Alucard) to absolute fail (you know who I'm talking about).


----------



## Moon Knight (Aug 7, 2010)

Raigen said:


> No one cares about Twit vamps. They don't count.



Doesn't matter.
Richfield shows up and eats shinyfag for shits and giggles.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 8, 2010)

This shit solos.


----------



## SasuOna (Aug 8, 2010)

ummmm yeah


Nobody is fucking with this guy


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 8, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> ummmm yeah
> 
> 
> Nobody is fucking with this guy


Arcueid say hi 
Vampire hunting vampire, I guess that mean she's on dinosaur's side.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 8, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> ummmm yeah
> 
> 
> Nobody is fucking with this guy




Cosimic T-rex is a cosmic. Cosmics are >>>> Hellsingverse


----------



## Vicious (Aug 8, 2010)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Cosimic T-rex is a cosmic. Cosmics are >>>> Hellsingverse


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

And he can tear it down. With a sword.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

THREAD ENDS WITH FUCKING SHARPTOOTH


----------



## death1217 (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> THREAD ENDS WITH FUCKING SHARPTOOTH



THREAD ENDS WITH FUCKING DRACULA


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

sharptooth>dracula


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 8, 2010)

on which team would vampire dinossaur fight for?


----------



## death1217 (Aug 8, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> on which team would vampire dinossaur fight for?



 lets see: it was originally a dinosaur that turned into a vampire and hence is now an undead and lives off the blood of other dinosaurs thus it will side with the vampires


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2010)

Kanade Tachibana said:


> Cosimic T-rex is a cosmic. Cosmics are >>>> Hellsingverse



But that was Rosario Vampire verse


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 8, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> But that was Rosario Vampire verse



I saw the name Alucard and made an assumption.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2010)

assume. That makes an ass out of u and an ass out of me
jk/


----------



## Weather (Aug 8, 2010)

Dinosaurs and by a lot... 
Although there a few Badass vampires.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

There weren't many badass dinosaurs and a comet killed them all off. Arcrueid can drop the moon on them. Adelheid can dematerialize them. Akabara Strauss can obliterate them with a wave of his hand. *The Sacred Ancestor* can kill them all by just passing by. General Gaskell can Erase them. Alucard can go Lv.0 and whip out army of millions to tear them all down. Abel Nightroad can lightning bash them. I'm quite certain Dr. Gretchen can poison and kill all of them in a matter of hours.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

Raigen said:


> *There weren't many badass dinosaurs *and a comet killed them all off. Arcrueid can drop the moon on them. Adelheid can dematerialize them. Akabara Strauss can obliterate them with a wave of his hand. *The Sacred Ancestor* can kill them all by just passing by. General Gaskell can Erase them. Alucard can go Lv.0 and whip out army of millions to tear them all down. Abel Nightroad can lightning bash them. I'm quite certain Dr. Gretchen can poison and kill all of them in a matter of hours.



sharptooth


wargreymn

skullgreymon


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> sharptooth
> 
> 
> wargreymn
> ...



Not to mention Godzilla, Anguirus, Spacegodzilla, Mechagodzilla, Raptor Jesus, Cosmic T.rex, Tyrannosaurus Reich and Tyrannosaurs in F14s.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

omg I cantbeleive we forgot


DRAGONZORD


----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

None of those are really awesome. And Godzilla clones are just fail. SA stomps them all, really. Then Melty Blood vamps just slaughter with Marble Phantasm. It's really not even a contest.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

ULTRAZORD

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgI_Uv1jZdo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

Galactus. When you think about it, he's just a big cosmic vampire, sucking dry planets of their life force.


----------



## Glued (Aug 8, 2010)

Galactus is just a guy with an eating disorder. You can't fault a man for being hungry.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

Eternally hungry and can only sate said hunger from one kind of 'food/nutritional' source? Yeah, sounds like a vampire to me.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2010)

Raigen said:


> There weren't many badass dinosaurs and a comet killed them all off. Arcrueid can drop the moon on them. Adelheid can dematerialize them. Akabara Strauss can obliterate them with a wave of his hand. *The Sacred Ancestor* can kill them all by just passing by. General Gaskell can Erase them. Alucard can go Lv.0 and whip out army of millions to tear them all down. Abel Nightroad can lightning bash them. I'm quite certain Dr. Gretchen can poison and kill all of them in a matter of hours.



i thought it was an asteroid.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 8, 2010)

Raigen said:


> None of those are really awesome. And Godzilla clones are just fail. SA stomps them all, really. Then Melty Blood vamps just slaughter with Marble Phantasm. It's really not even a contest.



 Arcueid slaughtering Godzilla?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Arcueid slaughtering Godzilla?



She has moon dropping though...

But on with dinosaurs


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

cant godzilla destroy planets?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> cant godzilla destroy planets?



That's meltdown (or Burning) Godzilla, but that's when he explodes which supposed to release the built up nuclear fission. Other than that, his normal attacks like atomic breath are juiced.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

can we use the super sentai zords as well since they are dinosours?

also what would survive on the vampire side if godzilla did that


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> can we use the super sentai zords as well since they are dinosours?
> 
> also what would survive on the vampire side if godzilla did that



1.Sure, why not?
2.Probably nothing.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> 1.Sure, why not?
> 2.Probably nothing.



good because they can fly in space to avoid the blast:ho


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> good because they can fly in space to avoid the blast:ho



There are space vampires in Macross 7.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

basch71 said:


> There are space vampires in Macross 7.



can space vampires deal with green ranger tommy's DRAGONZORD?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> can space vampires deal with green ranger tommy's DRAGONZORD?



Tommy vs Vampire Sigma (I swear he looks like Sigma for some reason)


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 8, 2010)

basch71 said:


> There are space vampires in Macross 7.



That's what Cosmic T.rex is for.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

wait VAMPIRES WITH GIANT ROBOTS?

what is this


----------



## Raigen (Aug 8, 2010)

The Nobility in VHD built mountain sized robots.


----------



## Glued (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]lA4o6WhJO-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyGMiwOGBfM[/YOUTUBE]
raptors are smarter than the average bear.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0KOfTV1dbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Aug 8, 2010)

Dinosaurs make everything better. Even Tv Tropes says it


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYznTduWofo[/YOUTUBE]



POWER RANGERS FTW


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 8, 2010)

Jedi Gon


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2010)

gutair solo solos


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Jedi Gon



He solos. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=So8NEbXLoVc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

godzilla>alcuard


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

Jedi Gon slices Alucard in half. Next.


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

Alucard >>>> Godzilla


I can do it too. Only better. And-

*D* >>>>> Every dinosaur piece of crap you can think of.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

how many lives would alcuard lose if godzilla steped on him ate on him or life wipedtheplanet


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

Prolly none, cause zilla sucks that much. And Alucard bites him and makes zilla a minion. Or D just cuts Godzilla's head off with lightspeed cut and lets the body rot, since regen is negged and the *space* binding the two parts of the body has been rent completely.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

is that before or after zilla nukesthe planet


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

Would never happen, and prolly not work anyway since Left Hand would just eat it up and empower D further. Alucard just becomes a mass of darkness and crawls down zillas throat and eats him from the inside or sits back and not cares since he just returns anyway via Schrodinger. Wouldn't matter as Gaskell hand-waves and Zilla fades out of existence anyway. Hell Adelheid could just pop on his head and destruct zillas whole body easily. Pretty much all these guys are hypersonic plus and I ain't never seen Godzilla move that giant fat ass of his quickly, ever.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Kurou (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## dream (Aug 9, 2010)

Zombie dinosaurs are the best.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

marval godzilla+moviegodzilla+cartoongodzilla+cartoonremakegodzilla


----------



## Riverlia (Aug 9, 2010)

Winged T-Rex is the most badass mythical beast out there 
Actually Winged T-rex is, most of the time, considered a higher ranking enemy than vampire in RPGs


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh yeah? Cosmic Vampire Mandrakk  FTW.

Link removed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Vampires are immortal and intelligent on average. Dinosaurs aren't, on average.

Vampires are better.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vampires are immortal and intelligent on average. Dinosaurs aren't, on average.
> 
> Vampires are better.



To bad this is about who is more badass.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

It is about which is more awesome. 

And as Doctor Doom said to Dracula, he's just a disease. Vampirism is a disease that spreads from one human to another.

Its not just the Twi vamps. Japan has its "Record of a Fallen Vampire" and its "Vampire Knight." Shoujo manga with effeminate jokes.


Godzilla on the other hand is not a disease.

HE IS THE SUPERBEAST!!!

[Youtube]MlbQTdFaueg[/Youtube]


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

"A mystical viral package such as yourself. Its almost funny" -Victor Von Doom



Doom just called Count Dracula a disease


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

Vampirism is not a disease in Fallen Vampire. It's not even transferable via a bite, because vamps in FV don't feed on human blood. Not even the Dhampirs. Godzilla is just a big ugly lizard. There's nothing awesome about that at all. And you really need to realize that not all vampires are the same, equal, created the same, or related by their genre. Besides, what's a dinosaurs weakness? *Cold Weather!* Effing killed'em all off.

Vampire weaknesses?

Sunlight: Not in all cases
Garlic: Mostly myth. Does not apply in all cases.
Water: Does not apply in all cases
Stake through the heart: Stupid question. Generally kills most things. Does not apply in all cases of vampires.
Crosses: does not apply in all cases.
Silver: Mostly just Blade and Dracula 2k-3k vampires. Doesn't even make the rest itch. It's a damn werewolf weakness.

Did I miss anything? Don't think so. FV vamps aren't weak to any of these things.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Vampirism is not a disease in Fallen Vampire. It's not even transferable via a bite, because vamps in FV don't feed on human blood. Not even the Dhampirs. Godzilla is just a big ugly lizard. There's nothing awesome about that at all. And you really need to realize that not all vampires are the same, equal, created the same, or related by their genre. Besides, what's a dinosaurs weakness? *Cold Weather!* Effing killed'em all off.
> 
> Vampire weaknesses?
> 
> ...



Godzilla is awesome and he kicks ass. 

Classic 1954 Godzilla was actually good science fiction
Showa Godzilla was a campy superhero and a dad.
Hesei Godzilla was a badass anti-hero.
GMK was a straight up villain. He was undead creature made from the spirit of all those the Japanese had killed during WWII. He was divine retribution upon the Japanese people.

RoFV is by far one of the stupidest series I have ever read. Seriously what was the point of those scientists preparing a spaceship, when Akabara could just fly to the moon whenever he liked. The story tries to show that Akabara is so perfect and in the end the author justified each and every one of his actions. His gary stuism was higher than any I have ever seen. The author even justified Saberhagen killing Akabara's wife, who just happened to be Saberhagen's daughter. She even justified Saberhagen vivisecting Akabara's unborn child. But Akabara in the end couldn't even kill Saberhagen because he's so damn perfect.

Blah!


----------



## Extasee (Aug 9, 2010)

What about if a vamp bit a dinosaur and then we had dinopires?


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)

how does anyone hate Godzilla


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

The moment you started treating him the same way rabid fanboys treat Superman.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

marval godzilla srsly


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Lestat and Kain clinch it for the vampire side.


----------



## Extasee (Aug 9, 2010)

TWF said:


> how does anyone hate Godzilla



GOZIWRA!!!


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

愛 said:


> GOZIWRA!!!



OHHHH NO! THEY SAY HE'S GOT TO GO! GO GO GODZILLA!


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Gwangi!

[YOUTUBE]leLKC7dgjOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Gwangi lives

[YOUTUBE]3A6tNff9y98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Dino Crisis was a pretty cool game though.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> OHHHH NO! THEY SAY HE'S GOT TO GO! GO GO GODZILLA!



Oh no, there goes tokyo go go Godzilla.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 9, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Godzilla is just a big ugly lizard. There's nothing awesome about that at all.





Read and learn.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEXimUrXeLg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Dino Crisis was a pretty cool game though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z41_KQaqxbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raigen (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuck it guys. Strauss solos.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Time to roll back the rock and turn back

[YOUTUBE]jceepHFNXRQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

There's also Carnosaur and Planet of the Dinosaurs for great B-movie fun.
I was totally surprised to learn RiffTrax did the second one. Pleasantly surprised of course.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2010)

Did raigen really imply that Godzilla isn't badass?


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

One of the dinos in Carnosaur kills a hippie. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Fuck it guys. Strauss solos.


Strauss, are you kidding me, Mr. I can do whatever I want whenever I want. Mr. Perfect pretending to be a villain. Mr. Do No Wrong. Mr. Vampire King. The Uber Bishounen.


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Did raigen really imply that Godzilla isn't badass?



Yes. You know what to do, right?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 9, 2010)

just when I thought I couldn't find another reason to hate Raigen


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

There's always Rayne.


 Killing supernatural Nazis is always a blast.

Fun fact: The lady who voices Rayne also voices Schrodinger in Hellsing Ultimate.
Which is such a nice coincidence since the games remind me very much of Hellsing.


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RQvkPqUflI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

would we use composite godzilla or all of them?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Yes. You know what to do, right?


Neg?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

Christopher Lee

Christopher Lee


----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6qAIaqK3_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Fang (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Long, long before Sharptooth, there was this T-Rex.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2010)

And then things became horrible.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=392EHBSu_KQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Candy (Aug 9, 2010)

I saw this thread and my first thought was T-rex > Twilight. Then I remembered Dio, now Dio > T-Rex


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> Neg?



Go for it.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

Candy said:


> I saw this thread and my first thought was T-rex > Twilight. Then I remembered Dio, now Dio > T-Rex



tommy>dio           .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

1 Million BC. Ceratosaurus vs Triceratops. Horribly inaccurate, but Stop Motion Truly is a forgotten art.

[YOUTUBE]CYHuJayozus[/YOUTUBE]

I love watching dinosaurs fight.

None of that fancy magic stuff, just pure fang, muscle, horn and claw.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There's also Carnosaur and Planet of the Dinosaurs for great B-movie fun.
> I was totally surprised to learn RiffTrax did the second one. Pleasantly surprised of course.



Sounds like my kind of movie.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 9, 2010)

And now there's jizz all over my keyboard, I hope your happy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sounds like my kind of movie.



Planet of Dinosaurs is a classic. Well...in an ironic sense.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> And now there's jizz all over my keyboard, I hope your happy.



Legendary pictures better not fuck this up. We do NOT want another GINO.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 9, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Legendary pictures better not fuck this up. We do NOT want another GINO.



That movie wasn't that bad. G's design was pretty awesome actually i thought.


----------



## Riddler (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vampires are immortal and intelligent on average. Dinosaurs aren't, on average.
> 
> Vampires are better.





Where did you come up with that shit?




Superior Reptilian Intelligence >>> Robotic Intelligence >>> Vampires


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> That movie wasn't that bad. G's design was pretty awesome actually i thought.



It was a decent monster flick. And the cartoon series that followed kicked ass. However,as a Godzilla movie, it was horrid. The military actually caused more damage than the monster itself.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 9, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> That movie wasn't that bad. G's design was pretty awesome actually i thought.



As a stand alone monster movie it was bad in the "I can still watch this for fun" kind of way.

As a Godzilla movie it was fucking horrible.  Did the people who made it ever even see a Godzilla movie?


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> It was a decent monster flick. And the cartoon series that followed kicked ass. However,as a Godzilla movie, it was horrid. The military actually caused more damage than the monster itself.



Yeah, the 1998 godzilla series had a beast intro

[YOUTUBE]aQENCPSCVjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Yeah, the 1998 godzilla series had a beast intro
> 
> [YOUTUBE]aQENCPSCVjg[/YOUTUBE]



Such an awesome show.

On a side note, rumor has it that Zilla was supposed to fight a sort of Gryphon monster in the 1998 film. However, for some reason, it was scrapped.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> As a stand alone monster movie it was bad in the "I can still watch this for fun" kind of way.
> 
> As a Godzilla movie it was fucking horrible.  Did the people who made it ever even see a Godzilla movie?


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> Such an awesome show.
> 
> On a side note, rumor has it that Zilla was supposed to fight a sort of Gryphon monster in the 1998 film. However, for some reason, it was scrapped.



Well they kind of burned Godzilla fans. They used the franchise name just to sell their movie.

If it were any other name, other than Godzilla it might have been more liked.

Its okay to keep your audience guessing, but never insult their intelligence. 

Its like going to a pizza restaurant and somehow they give you fried chicken. Sure I like Fried Chicken, but no one likes being misled like that.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

I still say sharptooth slos


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Well it's all about who you think is more awesome so this thread could potentially never end. Everyone has different ideas of awesome.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

sharptooh can only be killed by dorwning he wins


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Aug 9, 2010)

Except only a few vampires are badass, where as close to all dinosaurs are.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

There are many great vampires.

I mean, just to start, how many versions of Dracula are there? At least a few of them are badass.

Then ya got Jan Valentine from Hellsing.


----------



## hammer (Aug 9, 2010)

sharptooh eats them


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well it's all about who you think is more awesome so this thread could potentially never end. Everyone has different ideas of awesome.



And then there are those who have no idea what awesome is*cough*Raigen*cough*.


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There are many great vampires.
> 
> I mean, just to start, how many versions of Dracula are there? At least a few of them are badass.
> 
> Then ya got Jan Valentine from Hellsing.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the games are fun. The story sucks from what I see but you're a hot vampire chick killing Nazis.
That's all you really need.

I'm watching a Let's Play of it right now.

I actually hear 2 is more interesting which is why I plan to play it sometime.


----------



## Random Nobody (Aug 9, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well the games are fun. The story sucks from what I see but you're a hot vampire chick killing Nazis.
> That's all you really need.
> 
> I'm watching a Let's Play of it right now.
> ...



I played the first one a bit but haven't gotten around to buying it.  Bought the second game when I found a new copy being sold at an F.Y.E. for five bucks.  It is a lot more interesting plot wise, especially the conclusion which leaves the series with a lot of potential to grow.  Too bad it seems to be dead now.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

I can't believe we forgot this guy.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7yxh3wOWVY [/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

Raigen said:


> Moka caves in their skulls with her kicks.



 A Moka wanker? They exist?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 10, 2010)

Moka? I would search for it but I have no idea what to search for beyond Moka and I know I'll just find stuff about coffee if I do that.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Moka? I would search for it but I have no idea what to search for beyond Moka and I know I'll just find stuff about coffee if I do that.



Read the Rosario+Vampire manga.
*Spoiler*: __ 









This is the 'Inner' Moka. Sure she's tough, but she isn't cracking the skull of something like Sharptooth or Godzilla.


----------



## Glued (Aug 10, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> I can't believe we forgot this guy.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7yxh3wOWVY [/YOUTUBE]



I actually watched that movie on youtube, classic stop motion and sci fi.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I actually watched that movie on youtube, classic stop motion and sci fi.



Truly a classic.
If I remember correctly, wasn't this movie the inspiration for the original 1954 Godzilla film?


----------



## Glued (Aug 10, 2010)

Maybe, however King Kong was made 1933.

There is also another film called the Lost World, made in 1925, this was probably the first movie to use stop motion dinosaurs.

[YOUTUBE]q3fdenwZ0Ys[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> .
> There is also another film called the Lost World, made in 1925, this was probably the first movie to use stop motion dinosaurs.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q3fdenwZ0Ys[/YOUTUBE]



WOW. 1925? I had no idea stop motion was that old.


----------



## Glued (Aug 10, 2010)

It actually goes back to 1898, Humpty Dumpty Circus.

However, I believe that the Beast from 20,000 fathoms is probably the best example of the beauty of Stop Motion.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

The Beast could solo Hellsing.
Edit: Prove me wrong.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> It actually goes back to 1898, Humpty Dumpty Circus.
> 
> However, I believe that the Beast from 20,000 fathoms is probably the best example of the beauty of Stop Motion.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYWSOzFMZjg[/YOUTUBE]


Waaaaay better than the Peter Jackson version.


----------



## Glued (Aug 16, 2010)

sonic546 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYWSOzFMZjg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Waaaaay better than the Peter Jackson version.



Though I am partial to stop motion, I consider this the best in dinosaur CGI

Disney does it right.
[YOUTUBE]pAXmfiPlt-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hammer (Aug 16, 2010)

super sentai dinosour


----------



## Gig (Aug 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO5wryDdEI0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naked (Aug 16, 2010)

DINOSAURS. 'Nuff said.


----------

